# P0299 low boost. 2080, 2084, 2297



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

2080, 2084 are egt 1 and 2 range
2297 is o2 out of range during deceleration
I've got these codes. Car is reaching a max map of 170 kpa, when the car is desiring 230kpa. My egt are running around 500c.
I just swapped the turbo with Used turbo but nothing at all changed. Other parts I have changed include. Map, maf, charge air temp sensor, accelerator pedal, o2 sensor, egt2, vacuum pump, air filter.

I have separated the air box and tested open maf with no difference. Watching the turbo actuator at idle it moves fully one direction and if you unhook the vacuum line it moves fully the other direction.
I made a device to attach to the turbo and pumped 30psi into it to check for leaks I hear no audible leaks. And it does maintain pressure for about 45 seconds. (Pumping air into the turbo with all charge pipes left in factory installation) when changing the turbo I checked the inlet and outlet oil tubes for obstruction, both appear to be clear. 

My 2 thoughts are low oil supply, or blockage in the exhaust. Car has an aftermarket downpipe installed. (Deleted) I do have a new oil pump pick up seal on the way, along with the rest of the timing belt parts. 

Any ideas on what to check next or anything to try? 
Is low boost symptom of oil pump pickup seal failure?


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Well quick update. I cracked the exhaust loose at the 3 bolt flange and Holy cow did I have power. The scr is clogged to where you can't see direct sunlight through it. The mesh core inside has actually started to implode into the scr.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Cheap diesel will cause that. An OZ tuned Cruze burns very clean with quality fuel.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Cheap diesel will cause that. An OZ tuned Cruze burns very clean with quality fuel.


I bought the car non running and have been fighting with it since I got it running. I don't think it was driven properly before I bought it. I think it did a lot of short trips. But I suspect this may have been the root of many of my problems


----------

